# Basic hunting gear



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

Hey guys, I recently wrote an article on my blog about things I’ve bought my fiancé as she’s gotten into waterfowl and upland hunting and it got me thinking. First I thought about how it seems we always have new hunters coming to the blog looking at what gear to buy and things like that, second, I thought since we do this maybe we can make this a thread with what we bought to get started or things we’ve got for new hunters. 

I’ve got my fiancé waders, windproof insulated jacket, insulated gloves, shotgun, neck gaiter, and thermals. 

Feel free to jump in with what you think are essentials to get started in our sport. Hope this sticks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Decoys are a necessary evil I'd think. A call that's easy to learn on. Kayak, Boat or something to get into the Marsh would help out. Can't kill ducks if your not where they want to be.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

A well trained retriever. Vic


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I wear a hoodie from start to finish....


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

Facepaint!


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Are we just talking waterfowl? If so, I'd recommend a slotted decoy bag and a jerk rig. 

And whether it's waterfowl, turkey or big game, a good pair of binos can't hurt.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

License, Gun & shells. 

That's all you basically need. Don't even need boats, waders, decoys, calls etc. Go jump shoot ducks off a river in your sneakers.


-DallanC


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

Alright, I added your suggestions to my post. Hopefully this will help people. Check it out and tell me what you think. Suggestions are always appreciated.

https://birdsndogs.com/2018/11/26/new-hunter-gear-list/


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I read through your blog and there are a few things I think you may like better if you try them. Maybe I'm wrong. First, breathable waders with at least a 600 gr. boot. You can wear them all season and they are more comfortable than neoprene. Second, 3 1/2" shells are of no advantage and are a complete waste of money IMO. 2 3/4" & 3" loads are more than adequate for ducks and geese. Third, if your girl can handle a 12 ga. 28" barrel and it fits her, then great for her. I would suggest for her trying either a 12 or 20 ga. with a 26" barrel in a autoloader. They are so much softer shooting guns over the pumps. There are many options available, so I won't go into "what the best gun is" most importantly is finding one that fits.

Maybe you totally disagree with me, and that's fine. I have been waterfowling for 28 years and believe me I'm still learning new things all the time. If someone would have told me to buy a 20 gauge for waterfowl hunting a few years ago, I would have looked at them like they were nuts. Now, it's my favorite gun to grab and the 12's are dust collectors. 

I was talking to a guy in the parking lot the other day, he also shoots a 20 ga. He was shooting 3" 1 oz. loads of #2's. I told him I was shooting 2 3/4" 3/4 oz. #6's and I could tell he thought I was crazy. We went our seperate ways. 7 ducks and a goose later, we met back up in the parking lot that evening and I think he has a new outlook on the 2 3/4" 6 shot.:smile:


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

Fowlmouth said:


> I read through your blog and there are a few things I think you may like better if you try them. Maybe I'm wrong. First, breathable waders with at least a 600 gr. boot. You can wear them all season and they are more comfortable than neoprene. Second, 3 1/2" shells are of no advantage and are a complete waste of money IMO. 2 3/4" & 3" loads are more than adequate for ducks and geese. Third, if your girl can handle a 12 ga. 28" barrel and it fits her, then great for her. I would suggest for her trying either a 12 or 20 ga. with a 26" barrel in a autoloader. They are so much softer shooting guns over the pumps. There are many options available, so I won't go into "what the best gun is" most importantly is finding one that fits.
> 
> Maybe you totally disagree with me, and that's fine. I have been waterfowling for 28 years and believe me I'm still learning new things all the time. If someone would have told me to buy a 20 gauge for waterfowl hunting a few years ago, I would have looked at them like they were nuts. Now, it's my favorite gun to grab and the 12's are dust collectors.
> 
> I was talking to a guy in the parking lot the other day, he also shoots a 20 ga. He was shooting 3" 1 oz. loads of #2's. I told him I was shooting 2 3/4" 3/4 oz. #6's and I could tell he thought I was crazy. We went our seperate ways. 7 ducks and a goose later, we met back up in the parking lot that evening and I think he has a new outlook on the 2 3/4" 6 shot.:smile:


I agree on the 3 1/2 inch shells. I bought a box and wasn't a fan. We usually shoot 3" shells. I still don't know if this will be the best gun for her but she's been shooting a 12 gauge this season and done fine. Which I was surprised. I wrote another post when I was teaching her how to shoot a shotgun and she didn't like my 870 but when she borrowed one she liked it. We're yet to get a decision on this new gun of hers. She's yet to shoot it. At first look, this gun seems to fit, just more comfortable then the 870 I shoot. This gun she pulls up and it's right where she's looking so we'll see.

Thanks for the insight. I'm scared of breathable waders. Maybe next year if I have some extra cash I might put some money on one and see how it goes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Breathable waders, Sitka outerwear, gun licence and shells, Sitka outerwear, 6 decoys, Sitka outerwear, my lanyard, Sitka outerwear and an 1851 Excel F4 w/4400 Black Death.

thats all I need..


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

goosefreak said:


> Breathable waders, Sitka outerwear, gun licence and shells, Sitka outerwear, 6 decoys, Sitka outerwear, my lanyard, Sitka outerwear and an 1851 Excel F4 w/4400 Black Death.
> 
> thats all I need..


What are your thoughts on Sitka outerwear? Lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

goosefreak said:


> Breathable waders, Sitka outerwear, gun licence and shells, Sitka outerwear, 6 decoys, Sitka outerwear, my lanyard, Sitka outerwear and an 1851 Excel F4 w/4400 Black Death.
> 
> thats all I need..


How does that boat do in shallow water like Provo bay?? Just curious, gotta love Sitka haha


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Geese with 20 gauge 2 3/4" #4s. Yesterday:


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome! You shot those geese with a 20g Over decoys? I’m shooting a 20g sxs with 2 hevi shot. I’m always second guessing whether I should get a 12g. I sold a very nice one recently. Still trying to figure out if I made the right choice


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

35whelen said:


> Awesome! You shot those geese with a 20g Over decoys? I'm shooting a 20g sxs with 2 hevi shot. I'm always second guessing whether I should get a 12g. I sold a very nice one recently. Still trying to figure out if I made the right choice


I only shoot steel shot, pretty much always 2 3/4". That load was 3/4 ounce of 4s. Doesn't matter much what you use if they're close.


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

paddler said:


> I only shoot steel shot, pretty much always 2 3/4". That load was 3/4 ounce of 4s. Doesn't matter much what you use if they're close.


Nice birds! I guess this just shows it's all really on how you shoot and what your comfortable with

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

paddler said:


> I only shoot steel shot, pretty much always 2 3/4". That load was 3/4 ounce of 4s. Doesn't matter much what you use if they're close.


I was a little slower to catch on to this, I will admit it. Paddler, toasty, Jerry, hamernhonkers and others sold me on the idea of the smaller bore 20 ga. I wish I would have made the move sooner as it is a fun bore to shoot. Like Paddler say's "if they're close it doesn't matter what you use" I have been using 2 3/4" 3/4 oz 6 shot on decoying birds and it crushes them. Plus I get 244 bb's in that load vs. 104 bb's in a 3" 2 shot.


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

Fowlmouth said:


> I was a little slower to catch on to this, I will admit it. Paddler, toasty, Jerry, hamernhonkers and others sold me on the idea of the smaller bore 20 ga. I wish I would have made the move sooner as it is a fun bore to shoot. Like Paddler say's "if they're close it doesn't matter what you use" I have been using 2 3/4" 3/4 oz 6 shot on decoying birds and it crushes them. Plus I get 244 bb's in that load vs. 104 bb's in a 3" 2 shot.


I'll keep that in mind for my next gun. I'd like to get an upland gun eventually but I'm in no hurry and that's a topic for another time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Ducksanddogs said:


> I'll keep that in mind for my next gun. I'd like to get an upland gun eventually but I'm in no hurry and that's a topic for another time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me know when you're ready for an upland gun. There is a best one.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

paddler said:


> Let me know when you're ready for an upland gun. There is a best one.


Turkish!!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Lol!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

*Steel 4s*

They work:


----------

